
The Really Big One (2015) - Tomte
https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2015/07/20/the-really-big-one
======
Tomte
‚Most people in the United States know just one fault line by name: the San
Andreas, which runs nearly the length of California and is perpetually rumored
to be on the verge of unleashing “the big one.” That rumor is misleading, no
matter what the San Andreas ever does.‘

~~~
Tomte
“Our operating assumption is that everything west of Interstate 5 will be
toast.”

